# Walborn Res.



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Walborn is extremally low. Wonder what's up.
Asked ODNR, and they said it is normal summer pool.
I'm not sure about that, not the normal I'm used to.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Leaky dam that nobody wants to fix.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I have heard that for years and I mentioned that to ODNR. He contacted City Of Alliance
and they told him the damn is OK.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

It's the new normal water level. With the leaky dam. Don't expect it to get fixed anytime soon.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wal boorn water is used as back up for deer creek ,deer creek is alliances water supply. but its still low. I used to fish on germanchurch road causeway ,man its low.I,d love to boat the main lake mark all the deep holes.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

that is summer pool for Walborn walborn has been low all year Not as low as picture but below normal anyhow


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I live nearby and this entire area(Summit, Portage, and Stark counties), according to the Weather Guessers, is Three Inches below ”normal“ for the year! That’s a lot of runoff!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yikes! I just went to Alliance and back. Walborn is lower today than I’ve ever seen it(this early). I fish, and drive over it frequently, some exposed sand bars showing up south of Pontius that I’ve never seen before! Might just be the “leaking” dam! Hope launch accessibility is ok, haven’t caught my “annual” wiper yet this year!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been hearing about the leaking damn for decades. According to the Alliance City Director of Safety & Service.
There is nothing wrong with the damn. Walborn is used to maintain a full pool at Deer Creek, Alliance water supply.
But.... Hard to figure why it is so low. 10 or 12 years ago, if you remember, we had a drought and a lot of boat ramps 
were out of water. I went to Walborn that summer, and much to my surprise, it was at full pool. ????


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Take a walk back to the dam, you'll see the leak. That's if the water is high enough.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

limit out said:


> Take a walk back to the dam, you'll see the leak. That's if the water is high enough.


That leak is definetly still there!


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

That's been there since the state took it over. It was apposed to have been fixed way back when. Still leaked after it was fixed.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought stark parks has control of Walborn? Not the state..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

They are now, but years ago the state had it.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Stark Parks actually leases Walborn from the City of Alliance who is the owner. So when it comes to the dam leak it is an ongoing dispute if the lessee fixes the dam (Stark Parks), the owner (City of Alliance), or the Army Corp of Engineer's.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

They are keeping the water up at Berlin because the home owners kept crying. They have to keep berlin up while also meeting down stream quotas for water supply both locally and on a national level.


----------



## FISHINGFORTROUT (Apr 19, 2021)

REEL GRIP said:


> Walborn is extremally low. Wonder what's up.
> Asked ODNR, and they said it is normal summer pool.
> I'm not sure about that, not the normal I'm used to.
> View attachment 493348


I fish there regularly and I have never seen the Resevoir in this condition. Very sad to see all the debris as the shoreline regress. In certain spots you can literally walk across from one shore to another. I used to fish this cove....now it's just dirt.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> They are keeping the water up at Berlin because the home owners kept crying. They have to keep berlin up while also meeting down stream quotas for water supply both locally and on a national level.


I think you are right Johnboy. I have been fishin it since 93 or 93 and it have never been this low.
Not even when we had a bad drought. They gotta be feedin Berlin.


----------



## Pin Head (Jul 1, 2018)

Is the boat ramp still usable to launch a 14ft?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh Ya..... The low water is a plus IMO.
I was there last week and Crappie were STACKED around the bridge.
I don't fish Crappie. I think you could scoop them out with net, if it had a long handle.
But.... that was last week. Ain't sure now.


----------



## FISHINGFORTROUT (Apr 19, 2021)

Pin Head said:


> Is the boat ramp still usable to launch a 14ft?


Barely


----------



## FISHINGFORTROUT (Apr 19, 2021)

Pin Head said:


> Is the boat ramp still usable to launch a 14ft?


Barely....once you launch beware of all the low water areas. The sandbars will definitely tear up your motor.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Years ago, we had to launch across the lake, at that old dirt ramp
the water was so low. Say 1992 to 1994, Lake was still filling from when
they drained it. Current ramp was completely out of the water.
Fishing was fantastic. ODNR had loader it up, big time, with Bass
after they fixed the damn and nobody even knew it. 
Now is a good opportunity to get a good look at all the shore line cover.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe draining it down to repair the dam(again)???
Wonder where they got all those bass?


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)

My brother and I were talking about when the "repaired" the dam in the early 80's. It was down to the main channel.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

As of the water level on 8/23, there was still 22' of ramp left before it drops off.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> As of the water level on 8/23, there was still 22' of ramp left before it drops off.


Curious.... How did your tournaments go.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Water ay Walborn appears to be about 5 ft. low. Labor Day Weekend, they can now stop
feedin Berlin. There is an agreement with Berlin property owners that states, they will not drop Berlin
till after Labor Day. You watch, my guess is Walborn will soon be back up.
Didn't hurt the Fishin.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Caution.... Plenty of water to launch, then gets shallow for
several feet. Any prop you have in the water, electric or gas,
will probably hit bottom.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone remember the name of the bass club who got permission to stock Lake Erie caught bass into Walborn some years ago?
It was great to bass fish back then until people kept enough of them that they eventually ruined those fun times.
The day I saw a nice 4lb.er hauled in and kept by a bank fisherman was the last day I bass fished Walborn.
I know it was their right to do so, but even after explaining to them the situation, it didn't matter.
Oh well, all good things come to an end.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone been by Walborn? Wondering if water is up any.
Any trailers in the lot?
Thanks


----------



## Bigsweg (8 mo ago)

REEL GRIP said:


> Has anyone been by Walborn? Wondering if water is up any.
> Any trailers in the lot?
> Thanks


Was there a few days ago. Water still dropping and other than a couple bank fishermen, the lot was empty.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I was afraid of that....Thanks


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't try to launch your boat. Lake is really low. There is a spot about 20ft out from the ramp that's only like 12" deep from prop wash. Sand bars everywhere. Its unfortunate.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ohiobassin_864 said:


> Don't try to launch your boat. Lake is really low. There is a spot about 20ft out from the ramp that's only like 12" deep from prop wash. Sand bars everywhere. Its unfortunate.


Don't quite understand. Been fishing there 30 plus years, and never seen
anything close to this. City of Alliance, ODNR, no one wants to say what is happening.
Hard to figure.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The city of Alliance controls the water levels of Walborn which feeds their water supply-Deer Creek. This means they release as much out of Wborn as is needed to keep DC as “full” as “THEY think” is necessary to supply their customers. Since the entire area has had lower than normal rainfall, Walborn is taking the “hit”! I checked with a contact person at Div 3 who has contacted the City and this was the full explanation. Stark Parks controls the Park recreational facilities and patrols, ODNR controls the “fishery” elements of the lake, the lake “watershed“ is entirely controlled by the City of Alliance. I’ve been told “the dam leak is not a problem” and they, the City principals, are not “concerned about it”!


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)

You haven't seen anything until it is down to the main channel.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just did a slow drive by, water in river(dam outflow) on McCallum is flowing full like springtime! Lake level is going, going…..down even more than last week-would guess 6 ft low! Main creek channels seem best boating/fishing option(if you can even launch your boat)? Couple smaller boats, one yak seen from Price street. Sad situation!😟


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Just did a slow drive by, water in river on McCallum is flowing full like springtime! Lake level is going, going…..down even more than last week-would guess 6 ft low! Main creek channels seem best boating/fishing option(if you can even launch your boat)? Couple smaller boats, one yak seen from Price street. Sad situation!😟


Were those boats trailered in?
Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There were vehicles in the lot but I looked from Price St. The boats appeared to be 12, maybe 14’ and I assumed they launched in the park. Should have went in to see for sure. I go by there couple times a week, will check the lot better. Prob need electric motor to get out from ramp. We had an inch of rain in Suffield last night, more on the way. Things might be turning around. Sure hope so!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> There were vehicles in the lot but I looked from Price St. The boats appeared to be 12, maybe 14’ and I assumed they launched in the park. Should have went in to see for sure. I go by there couple times a week, will check the lot better. Prob need electric motor to get out from ramp. We had an inch of rain in Suffield last night, more on the way. Things might be turning around. Sure hope so!


Thanks CJ....If you see any trailers, I'll be headed that way.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Walborn will be empty soon. Unreal!
According to Alliance Safety and Services Director... Everything is OK.
For some reason, I don't buy into that.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Nothing to see here. Keep moving. 🙄


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's looking like this year is going to be a good year for walking the lake with GPS in hand.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You goy that right, same with Wingfoot


----------

